# Titan capspray 115 burning smell



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been using my capspray for about a month or so now. I used it yesterday and it definitely has a burning smell to it after prolonged use. 

It's not an electronic burning smell like a PC power supply on the way out. It's like a rubberish smell or if anyone grew up near a Coco processing plant, it smells sorta like that. 

I'm concerned the turbine may be defective. It's already developing sorta a high pitched screech intermittently on start up that can just about be heard over the normal sound.

I keep the turbine outside of my zip walled off spray areas and have washout the foam prefilters pretty much every other use when they get a light coating of dust on them.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like the turbine like you think it might be. I had a cap spray make the same sounds years ago. It would have cost a fair amount to fix but my paint store had a sale so it was easier to get a new and bigger one. Good luck.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Turbines by nature are whiny and squeely. Don't use an extension cord, try using a GFCE plug, (so it'll blow in the event you have insufficient power), clean your filters on the turbine well, and make sure they're facing the right direction. If possible, make sure the turbine is somewhere cool so it can take in as cool of air as possible. If you've done all that and still experiencing problems, you've probably got a faulty turbine unit.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Did you mean gfci? They only trip due to a ground fault (monitors current coming into outlet vs going out. If the difference is more than +-5ma it trips meaning the current is going to ground outside the intended path aka hot to neutral). 

Afci trip when they detect arcing between conductors(IE. Wire insulation failing).

The regular old breaker will handle a normal fault and or an overload condition on that circuit. 

I have been using an extension cord which honestly I didn't even think about since everyone touts the advantage of a turbine is jobsite portability. It's a 12awg cord probably 50ft but the voltage drop may be enough to cause an issue. Good catch. I would think though that the onboard circuit breaker on the turbine would pop if something was over drawing due to a low voltage condition.

My main concern was the smell. Most new power tools and electric motors tend to smell a little as brushes and bearings break in when new. The level of smell to me seems well above "normal"


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Screeching sounds like a faulty bearing.


----------

